# Simple question from the new guy



## Bjørn (Nov 4, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

New in here ! Really need some LR pointers but for now i`ll happily settle for just one. Been subscribing to Lightroom CC for idk, like 6 months? When editing my pictures i feel i am spending way too much time 
on editing my images. So what i would like to know right now that would help me a LOT...

...is how i can "contaminate" all the pictures i am working with so they get the very same adjustments. 
It takes like forever editing them one by one. I can`t seem to figure out this on my own and i`m not some internet geek so these things don`t come automatic. Currently editing some old propaganda posters, lol. 

Thanks a million & 1...


----------



## Stephen Sepan (Nov 4, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
> 
> New in here ! Really need some LR pointers but for now i`ll happily settle for just one. Been subscribing to Lightroom CC for idk, like 6 months? When editing my pictures i feel i am spending way too much time
> ...


_____
Bjørn, basically you want to use the Sync feature in LR. This link (below) seems to cover both typical cases: 1) starting the edits together, and 2) applying the edits of one image to the rest:

Light Stalking Photography Community & Blog
Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## tspear (Nov 5, 2017)

Besides Steve suggestion of Sync. Look at presets.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 5, 2017)

Struggling a bit here. This ones rough see. My membrane isn`t compatible with anything computerized which makes it all the more of a challenge getting this right. But i shall overcome ! Hey at least i found out where the shift key is. Question right now is how do i "select an image" ?  
*
2. Select the first image in your film strip and, while holding down the Shift key, select the last image so that all your photos are selected. Alternatively, you can just hit CTRL+A. Now go over to your Develop palette where you'll see a Sync button and a switch to the left (Figure 2). Flick the switch so that the Sync button now reads Auto Sync.*


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 5, 2017)

Okay i got it i think..

Onwards we go !

So much fun inside LR. Feels like i`m on a motorcycle full speed ahead, lol.


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like one wrong move and i`m back to square one. I`m beginning to lose my patience here..


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Bjørn,

Here is a tip to keep in mind when selecting multiple images in Grid or the Filmstrip. When you make a selection obviously all the selected images are indicated by the white (light) background. What is not so obvious is that one of the selected images is "Most Selected" and it is shown as a slightly lighter background. 

This "Most Selected" image is source for any sync. Meaning that the settings are copied from the Most Selected image to all the other selected images. When in the Develop module this will be the develop settings. But when in the Library Module (Loupe or Grid) it will be the image metadata. 

You can change Which is the "Most Selected" image without changing the selection by simply clicking in the image itself in either the Grid or the Filmstrip. Or by moving to next or previous image when in Loupe or Develop. 

One final little confusion is the sync buttons. 
In the Library Module:
    Sync: is for syncing metatadata
    Sync Settings: is for syncing Develop settings

In the Develop Module:
    Sync is for syncing Develop settings.

It does become obvious which is which because of the dialog box that is presented. One is clearly for metadata and the other is clearly for develop settings.

-louie

PS I highly recommend Victoria Bampton's adobe-lightroom-cc6-missing-faq book. She is currently working on the update to cover all the new features in Lightroom Classic CC. I have a copy on each of my computers and my phone so that I can quickly answer any question.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 5, 2017)

By the way you don't need to wait for the new version as Victoria has a generous update policy so if you purchased the current version you would also get the updated version when it is ready. It contains a lot of basic information to help you through the learning process. 

Also don't hesitate to continue to ask questions here. The only dumb question is the one not asked. 

-louie


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi all,

Thanks for your support, really appreciate it. These techs is the main reasons i tend to shy away from LR at occasions when time is a factor and it usually is.

As far as new versions i don`t have any interest in what is new and what is old - i just go with what i currently have which is probably the latest since i am a subscriber (like i had much choice) 

In the bottom image roll at "develop" say i have 30 images. I have been editing the very first one in the lineup with the intent of using this edited image for the rest of the unedited images. Only problem is i keep losing this data when accidentally hitting the wrong keys. I think one of them was "previous" 

Really is a lot of buttons to keep track of inside the LR cockpit. Almost like trying to maneouvre a big passenger jet.

I don`t think i`ve used "loupe" before, just the develop.

Is there any way of saving my progress on the go so i don`t lose the data from my one edited image? This would be helpful tothe novice


----------



## Stephen Sepan (Nov 5, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don`t think i`ve used "loupe" before, just the develop.



Loupe: I didn't realize (when I started using LR) that it had a name either, but it is just the single-image view that you see (in Library mode) if you single-left-click on an image in the bottom image roll. 
--Steve


----------



## Stephen Sepan (Nov 5, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the bottom image roll at "develop" say i have 30 images. I have been editing the very first one in the lineup with the intent of using this edited image for the rest of the unedited images. Only problem is i keep losing this data when accidentally hitting the wrong keys. I think one of them was "previous"



If you are planning to apply your changes to just the rest of the 30 images in your example, you can use Sync, or copy/paste, or even define a preset (although a preset is what I'd do if I expected to use those settings on more than just those 30 -- in other words, if you want those changes saved for future images too). 
Myself, I tend to develop one image and then copy the settings to similar images/exposures. But I work with very small batches at a time, and only copy when I am 'done'. If I want to go back and make more changes to the first, Sync would be a better choice. Sync is a more powerful feature and I think that with larger sets I would use that. 

If you want to talk more about how to select some images and copy/paste, we can go into more detail about that.

However, I want to understand and work you past the issue about 'losing this data' when trying to copy the (develop) settings. Is it just that the settings don't make it over to the destination images, or are you losing/undoing changes made to the first image? Or, if it is about getting the destination images selected first, before copying, let us know.


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 5, 2017)

Well i was just getting to the apply changes to the remaining photos when i lost the data from the first image. So i did manage to use the shift key and the sync and auto sync thing came up and i noticed all the images slowly changed colours adapting to the initial image. But i didn`t know what to do after that and lost the data from the first image and unfortunately could not retrieve it. So i gave up and i`ll have another go in the morning i think..

I still feel i know very little about how things work in LR but i am (somewhat) keen on getting the hang of it. Perhaps now with joining this forum, things will become clearer. I only got into photography two years ago so LR has been a really fun toy to add to my photography life. Without a doubt the current subject is the one i will be able to benefit the most from when editing my pictures. I try to pick my best photos and import those into LR and usually this means around 10-20 pictures so i am able to get away with editing them separately however time consuming this has proved. 

I DON`T ALWAYS KNOW WHAT BUTTONS TO HIT !

Let`s wait with the copy paste thing. I need to figure out one thing at a time see 

Now what i would normally do is open LR. Kick off in library mode and upload/import the images i want from my computer.
Then in the develop mode click on one image and start editing it. When done i would export the image to an edited images folder on my computer.

And do this over and over again until done with all the images..

I have no idea how to use the pop up screen i am presented with when exporting an image. There are so many options so i just press ok or whatever.

My head seems to think that by pressing "done" the edited image gets saved, but this seems not to be the case.

So what`s the difference between sync & auto sync?


----------



## Stephen Sepan (Nov 6, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Well i was just getting to the apply changes to the remaining photos when i lost the data from the first image. So i did manage to use the shift key and the sync and auto sync thing came up and i noticed all the images slowly changed colours adapting to the initial image. But i didn`t know what to do after that and lost the data from the first image and unfortunately could not retrieve it. So i gave up and i`ll have another go in the morning i think..



It does sound like you had the Sync going OK, before you lost the adjustments. But the Previous button (which you mentioned a few posts back) seems to behave like Edit|Undo, including potentially moving the focus from one image to the previous.  Perhaps if that happens again you might try Edit|Redo.



Bjørn said:


> Let`s wait with the copy paste thing. I need to figure out one thing at a time see


Understood. 



Bjørn said:


> I have no idea how to use the pop up screen i am presented with when exporting an image. There are so many options so i just press ok or whatever.My head seems to think that by pressing "done" the edited image gets saved, but this seems not to be the case.


AS long as the Export To = Hard Drive, it should be good to go (somewhere). The trick may be determining where it went. If the location is 'same as original photo' , then see if the checkbox 'put in subfolder' is checked.



Bjørn said:


> So what`s the difference between sync & auto sync?


I couldn't see what AutoSync was doing. I'll bet LouieSherwin has a better handle on it.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 6, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Well i was just getting to the apply changes to the remaining photos when i lost the data from the first image. So i did manage to use the shift key and the sync and auto sync thing came up and i noticed all the images slowly changed colours adapting to the initial image. But i didn`t know what to do after that and lost the data from the first image and unfortunately could not retrieve it. So i gave up and i`ll have another go in the morning i think..
> 
> I still feel i know very little about how things work in LR but i am (somewhat) keen on getting the hang of it. Perhaps now with joining this forum, things will become clearer. I only got into photography two years ago so LR has been a really fun toy to add to my photography life. Without a doubt the current subject is the one i will be able to benefit the most from when editing my pictures. I try to pick my best photos and import those into LR and usually this means around 10-20 pictures so i am able to get away with editing them separately however time consuming this has proved.
> 
> ...


There is no need to "save" images in Lightroom - the database (known to you as the catalog) stores all the information concerning your edits as metadata.
For this reason there is no need to create a derivative (in the way that you are doing) merely to have a "saved" image.
In particular, your admission that you understand nothing about the Export menu means that you could be creating a very crappy low-quality derivative that is essentially useless.

All Sync and Auto sync offer are two different ways to synchronise edits made to one image to other images. The two options just work in different ways.
The Sync option works like this: One applies edits to a single image. Then one, using the filmstrip panel at the bottom of the Library module, selects as many images as will need one or more of those edits, with the edited image being the primary selected image. Pressing Sync in this context brings up a dialog box that gives one the option of choosing which edits are applied across the other images using tick boxes.
Autosync works in a different way: Here one first selects the images to sync. Thereafter, if one edits one of the images then all the selected images are automatically updated as if one had applied the edits to them. Autosync only works with global edits not regional edits.
I personally do not see any particular advantage in Autosync over Sync.
Also synchronising images is only of benefit if all the images actually need the same treatment. Apart from things like cropping this usually means the same exposure and ISO settings as well as the same lighting conditions for each of the images.

Possibly the best advice I can give you is to acquire Victoria Brampton's Lightroom FAQ book as well as the Quick Start guide (this is free) because I can see that you are all at sea with the overall workflow required to use Lightroom effectively.
Yes, we can answer directed questions (as I have done above) but what you need is a good reference which is what the two resources mentioned above provide (both have links at the top of the page).

Tony Jay


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello again folks. For now i think getting the hang of the sync feature is a big enough step for me. I`m sorry to say i don`t like to read books either.

There is however another important Q i have. How do i batch export the edited images all in one go?

Right now it says i have 19 images selected, but i don`t know where to take it from there. I usually double back to the library mode for exporting. I only know how to do them one by one.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 9, 2017)

When you click on Export, it will export all the images that you have selected, using the same export settings for each image.


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks, it worked. I`m a noob see.


----------



## Hoggy (Nov 10, 2017)

Stephen Sepan said:


> It does sound like you had the Sync going OK, before you lost the adjustments. But the Previous button (which you mentioned a few posts back) seems to behave like Edit|Undo, including potentially moving the focus from one image to the previous.  Perhaps if that happens again you might try Edit|Redo.



I just wanted to correct this part..

What the "Previous" button does is apply all Develop settings to the current image, that were in the previous image you had open in "Develop".

..........
But like others, I highly recommend VB's "Quickstart Guide", which is free and relatively short.  If further help is needed, then her "FAQ" book may help greatly.


----------



## Bjørn (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for clearing up that for me. However slowly, things are beginning to make sense to me. My logic is this. By the time i get my hands on that book, most of its contents will be outdated. I may look into that quickstart guide though. TTFN


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Bjørn said:


> Thanks for clearing up that for me. However slowly, things are beginning to make sense to me. My logic is this. By the time i get my hands on that book, most of its contents will be outdated. I may look into that quickstart guide though. TTFN



Just catching up, as I’ve been away working on the LR Classic book. Practically all of the contents of the LRCC/6 book still apply, and anyone purchasing between the release of Classic and the release of the Classic book (probably a few weeks out) will get a free ebook upgrade to the latest version, and a year of updates too, with low cost updates thereafter. My aim is to make sure you’re always up to date.


----------



## msmack (Nov 20, 2017)

There is no reason to export finished images into another folder.  The images are finished in L/R until you decide to change them. You might make a collection of finished images.  Drag the finished image into a Collection you have made called Finished images.  The image will stay in its original folder but another copy of much smaller size will be in the collection.

Please read up on Exporting images though.  The default for exporting is very low resolution.  Should you want to print the image it will not be printable.  You need to learn about export.

There are hundreds of tutorials on the internet to teach you how to use Lightroom.  Use them, it will be a time saver in the end.


----------

